# boarding in warm weather



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Use warm weather or all temperature wax. As far as layers go. Think light insulation with a shell. Also, the temps I am seeing are forecasted in the 40's for highs. That's pretty warm for a resort but the 50 degree temps are probably only going to happen in Denver. Also, it is looking like starting Wednesday we could be in a for a lot of snow lasting through the weekend...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sweet, thanks for the advice on the layering, and i should be good on the wax. what is it like boarding in the warm temps? wet and soggy? or sunny and glorious?



killclimbz said:


> Also, it is looking like starting Wednesday we could be in a for a lot of snow lasting through the weekend...


YES!! let it dump baby!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well Colorado is a very sunny state. Generally there is a prime slush time. 10am-2pm is usually the best. As long as it stays sunny. It can get awfully sloppy, if it does, just move to an aspect that hasn't been in the sun as long. You kind of need to work the mountain like a sun dial. Hit the slopes that have been in the sun for an hour or two and move along with the sun.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, and I am thinking that if things shake out the way they are looking, Thursday on could be huge pow days for your trip. So definitely bring some warm stuff. Really we've been getting tons of snow since December and it really doesn't look like it's going to slow down this month at all.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah we were playing in an unexpected 12" of pow yesterday at Loveland under lift 4 and 8 for most of the day. It's been sneaking up on us lately. Thus far in the year and even on a couple 40-45 degree days at Loveland I have yet to see actual slush but it is on it's way if we get much warmer. Berg, check out Loveland Colorado Ski And Snowboard Area and on the main page up at the top right corner you will see a forecast. Click "details" and you will get the real deal. The forecast will change daily though because in general they have a very hard time predicting weather around here, especially this time of year.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah high at loveland on sunday is only 25


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> As for clothing, dress lightly to avoid sweating; that will get you cold in a hurry. A light fleece and a windproof shell that has ample ventilation is key. Water proof gloves make you life more pleasant.


check, check, check. sweet, after being nervous for a little bit, i'm back to being real excited. it'll actually be nice to get some spring break warmth and boarding at the same time. booyahsahkah!


----------

